# Can Sertraline be taken with over the counter Meds at the same time?



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

I was wondering if Over the counter meds for flu/cold etc. can be taken while on Sertraline... does it have any negative effect?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, I think you are fine taking sertraline with OTC cold/flu medications. I don't know of any contraindications If you're in doubt, ask the pharmacist.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Make sure you dont take DXM containing cold remedies. It has strong serotonin reuptake and mixing the two could cause serotonin syndrome.
Benadryl is fine.

I wouldn't recommend mixing zoloft with anything but, it is a very strong drug. 
Ive taken a bunch of drugs on various meds and had no problems. But one time i drank on Zoloft and it completely ****ed me up. I was severely manic for days.

Be careful


----------



## arz (Dec 13, 2012)

DO NOT MIX ZOLOFT AND BENADRYL!! i've been taking zoloft for about 3 years and things have been fine. the past few nights i haven't been able to sleep so i've been taking two benadryl to help me get sleepy faster. i work 6 days a week. i can't afford to NOT get sleep. well... i just realized why for the past few days i've been feeling like i'm going out of my mind. i feel out of touch with reality, moody, my anxiety levels are off the charts! the only thing i've done differently lately is taking benadryl while on zoloft. when the panic attacks subside for a while i'm exhausted and emotionally drained. it HAS to be the mixture of diphenhydramine and sertraline. after doing some research tonight and comparing my reaction to the mixture to a few other testimonies i have read my advice is:
if you want to remain sane DO NOT MIX ZOLOFT AND BENADRYL EVER!
i hope i feel normal again really soon. what a stupid mistake i made by mixing the two drugs.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Do not take any antiimflammitory medication like advil or avleve these effect how the antidepressant works. Aspirin maybe the lesser of the evils but i still wouldn't trust it. tylanol would be best probably. All pain medication is garbage i think. Bad for ya.

Stay away from sinus medication crap it can cause serotonin sydrome to.

Gravol should be safe you can use it for restless legs or a sleep aid.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

As i said befor ill say it again alcohol nicotine and caffeine will effect how your pill will work it best probably to do none well you take your meds. Less interaction you won't know the true effect unless u quit.


----------

